# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Business man jailed for attacking burglar, burglar goes free!

## Flagg

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/news...goes-free.html

The skinny of this article, is that Munir Hussain, a wealthy business man in High Wycombe was returning home with his family and were ambushed by masked intruders, tied up and forced to comply at gunpoint. Hussains son got free and they fought off the intruders. Two of the three intruders got away but one was cornered by the father and son in the garden and they set about him pretty bad with a cricket bat and iron poll. 

Hussain and his son now have to serve 39 months for grevious bodily harm.

The criminal, a repeat offender, has gone free. 

I saw this article on the net and immediately the liberals chimed in with unacceptable behaviour, you can't take the law into your own hands, etc. Talk is cheap. If people broke into my home, stuck a gun in my wife or mothers face, your damn right id want to beat the bastards to death as well.

The only good thing out of this is the criminal suffered a fractured skull. Prehaps he'll think twice about breaking into someones home next time.

----------


## Mooseman33

what a load of shit.

they should of killed his ass and buried him in the garden..

the courts are destroying our countrues...fvking liberals

----------


## dangerous dan

i would have cut his head off and hung it on my washing line

----------


## youngerlion

> what a load of shit.
> 
> they should of killed his ass and buried him in the garden..
> 
> the courts are destroying our countrues...fvking liberals


has nothing to do with the liberals. its a socially unjust system in which justice is afforded and rehabilitation is a myth and prejudicial disparities in policing and judging practices are appalling but im glad that there are still rednecks out there who blame liberals for everything. damn liberals... why read books when you can fish and spread hate.

----------


## TITANIUM

No, that's not it at all.....

First, you kill the bastard.

Borrow your buddies pick-up. Or use your own with a tow hitch.

Then, rent a big tree chipper that will take up to 4 inch logs.

Drive it to some remote stream and aim the chute out into the stream.

Cut the legs, arms, torso, ect up and feed it all in.

Buy about 6 gallons of bleach and poor it all over the chipper. Inside out.( be thorough).

This of course destroys all DNA.

Then rinse it out with a power washer at your local car wash.

Drop it off at the place you rented it at the next day.

Problem solved.

Ya, those dam liberals!!!LOL :7up: 


Best

T

----------


## TITANIUM

> No, that's not it at all.....
> 
> First, you kill the bastard.
> 
> Borrow your buddies pick-up. Or use your own with a tow hitch.
> 
> Then, rent a big tree chipper that will take up to 4 inch logs.
> 
> Drive it to some remote stream and aim the chute out into the stream.
> ...







Have you seen FARGO?

It's a joke bro's!!!

I actually saw a case on the forensic files about a case similar to the one described above.

----------


## warchild

that pisses me off

----------


## LastFighter

thats one reason ya gotta love texas. The two would be heroes there.

----------


## Hoggage_54

There was a similar story here in Canada, but a public backlash prevented anything from happening to the VICTIM. Burglar is now in jail and the man is running his store again  :Smilie:

----------


## thegodfather

> has nothing to do with the liberals. its a socially unjust system in which justice is afforded and rehabilitation is a myth and prejudicial disparities in policing and judging practices are appalling but im glad that there are still rednecks out there who blame liberals for everything. damn liberals... why read books when you can fish and spread hate.


Are you serious?

You actually support a penalty for the law abiding homeowners who exercised a God given inalienable right of self defense? 

Justice is afforded and rehabilitation is a myth? This may be so, as rehabilitation can take on many forms. As it stands now our system aims to deter people from crime via long and harsh incarceration sentences. If you have a better system, by all means speak up. Maybe we should sentence them to 1 year of Group Hugs? It's very easy to stand on the sidelines and run your mouth and bi*tch about the problems in the system, it's quite a bit different to actually have an intelligent thought and propose an alternative to the system. I however, do not believe that afford criminals more rights than the victims is an appropriate solution, if that is what your post attempts to advance. 

Prejudicial disparities and policing and judging practices are appaling? How so. Spare me the racial prejudice and oppression card. If you did not do the crime, you would not be standing in front of the judge. In a rare minority of cases the parties are actually innocent. By in large however, the majority of the defendants are guilty of the crimes they're accused of, and receive the sentences they deserve. This is a straw man argument.

The points that you have tried to make in your post do nothing to justify the travesty of justice illustrated in the aforementioned news article. The fact of the matter is, that the citizens of the UK have acquiesced all of their political clout and power to the ranking political elite and no longer have a say in their government. A systematic and institutional policy of liberalization and socialization has occurred in their country, a wide sweeping policy of political correctness and illogical thinking and behavior. The UK is now a country where the criminals are victims of the system, and the victims are criminals for being part of the system that victimized the criminals. 

So little Jerome didn't get hugged enough when he was a child. He didn't get a good enough education (our faults). He didn't have the same opportunities because the system held him down (our faults). He got arrested several times for petty theft (our faults) and now no one will hire him (our faults). So now when little Jerome breaks into a home and assaults the occupants with a deadly weapon, we're going to give him probation because it's really not his fault, its ours for being part of the system. In fact, the homeowners really have no rights to defend themselves against a brutal attacker, they should call the constables and wait for them to arrive while in the meantime little Jerome beats our fu*king skulls in. That's the politically correct and humane thing to do. For christ sakes, the police who show up are most likely going to show up without guns!

----------


## TITANIUM

> Are you serious?
> 
> You actually support a penalty for the law abiding homeowners who exercised a God given inalienable right of self defense? 
> 
> Justice is afforded and rehabilitation is a myth? This may be so, as rehabilitation can take on many forms. As it stands now our system aims to deter people from crime via long and harsh incarceration sentences. If you have a better system, by all means speak up. Maybe we should sentence them to 1 year of Group Hugs? It's very easy to stand on the sidelines and run your mouth and bi*tch about the problems in the system, it's quite a bit different to actually have an intelligent thought and propose an alternative to the system. I however, do not believe that afford criminals more rights than the victims is an appropriate solution, if that is what your post attempts to advance. 
> 
> Prejudicial disparities and policing and judging practices are appaling? How so. Spare me the racial prejudice and oppression card. If you did not do the crime, you would not be standing in front of the judge. In a rare minority of cases the parties are actually innocent. By in large however, the majority of the defendants are guilty of the crimes they're accused of, and receive the sentences they deserve. This is a straw man argument.
> 
> The points that you have tried to make in your post do nothing to justify the travesty of justice illustrated in the aforementioned news article. The fact of the matter is, that the citizens of the UK have acquiesced all of their political clout and power to the ranking political elite and no longer have a say in their government. A systematic and institutional policy of liberalization and socialization has occurred in their country, a wide sweeping policy of political correctness and illogical thinking and behavior. The UK is now a country where the criminals are victims of the system, and the victims are criminals for being part of the system that victimized the criminals. 
> ...






AMEN!

Best

T

----------


## T4o3n2y1

> Are you serious?
> 
> You actually support a penalty for the law abiding homeowners who exercised a God given inalienable right of self defense? 
> 
> Justice is afforded and rehabilitation is a myth? This may be so, as rehabilitation can take on many forms. As it stands now our system aims to deter people from crime via long and harsh incarceration sentences. If you have a better system, by all means speak up. Maybe we should sentence them to 1 year of Group Hugs? It's very easy to stand on the sidelines and run your mouth and bi*tch about the problems in the system, it's quite a bit different to actually have an intelligent thought and propose an alternative to the system. I however, do not believe that afford criminals more rights than the victims is an appropriate solution, if that is what your post attempts to advance. 
> 
> Prejudicial disparities and policing and judging practices are appaling? How so. Spare me the racial prejudice and oppression card. If you did not do the crime, you would not be standing in front of the judge. In a rare minority of cases the parties are actually innocent. By in large however, the majority of the defendants are guilty of the crimes they're accused of, and receive the sentences they deserve. This is a straw man argument.
> 
> The points that you have tried to make in your post do nothing to justify the travesty of justice illustrated in the aforementioned news article. The fact of the matter is, that the citizens of the UK have acquiesced all of their political clout and power to the ranking political elite and no longer have a say in their government. A systematic and institutional policy of liberalization and socialization has occurred in their country, a wide sweeping policy of political correctness and illogical thinking and behavior. The UK is now a country where the criminals are victims of the system, and the victims are criminals for being part of the system that victimized the criminals. 
> ...


For sure the problem is criminals rights are considered too highly in a lot of cases with the Labour party. Frankly I doubt they will still be in power after the upcoming general election since most people have lost faith in them. The Tories have very different ideas and have already stated that laws will be changed to allow people to defend themselves in cases like this. But well talk is cheap and I don't really trust any of those w*nker politicians.

----------


## awesome1

> thats one reason ya gotta love texas. The two would be heroes there.



right on, I love being a Texan for that reason alone. We like to kill intruders  :Smilie:

----------


## awesome1

> thats one reason ya gotta love texas. The two would be heroes there.



right on, I love being a Texan for that reason alone. We like to kill intruders  :Smilie:

----------


## Flagg

> For sure the problem is criminals rights are considered too highly in a lot of cases with the Labour party. Frankly I doubt they will still be in power after the upcoming general election since most people have lost faith in them. The Tories have very different ideas and have already stated that laws will be changed to allow people to defend themselves in cases like this. But well talk is cheap and I don't really trust any of those w*nker politicians.


I also heard the Tories were proposing a "Texan Style Law" when it came to defending your home from intruders. This of course is probably lip service and wont see the light of day at all when they come to power. 

@Godfather, great post by the way.

Edit: By the way, this particular thief has FIFTY PRIOR CONVICTIONS. This to me shows that he absolutely cannot be rehabilitated and should be given a life sentence. It is obvious that after the "poor burglar" gets over his injuries, he will simply rob someone elses home.

----------


## boz

> No, that's not it at all.....
> 
> First, you kill the bastard.
> 
> Borrow your buddies pick-up. Or use your own with a tow hitch.
> 
> Then, rent a big tree chipper that will take up to 4 inch logs.
> 
> Drive it to some remote stream and aim the chute out into the stream.
> ...


 :Haha:  U know for experience T.

To many mafia movies.

----------


## wharton

Shoot him. Plant gun on him. Self defense. Done.

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

. . .

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

. . .

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

. . .

----------

